# Can someone please tell me the name of the bell instrument this originates from



## ElfredoJackson

I wanted to PM mods to move my thread from the General music discussion section moved to here but I have sufficient privileges : \ so ya'll can delete the old one, anyway...

The music in the clip are all from the same music producer. I understand there are quite a few variety of bell instruments so I'm hoping if someone knows which this one is, I would appreciate it 

Thank you

Bell.mp3 - 1.2 MB


----------



## ElfredoJackson

185 views, including my other thread, and not a single reply lmao. this forum is garbage. social degenerates.


----------



## dgee

I don't think anyone's in a rush to tell you it's an electronic sound. But hey, this link might be helpful:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bell+sample+sounds


----------



## Couac Addict

A percussive instrument known as the Yamaha Home Keyboard.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

I pissed myself laughing when I read the second post! :lol:


----------

